# Recommended Books for African Cichlids?



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

I checked out a book from my local library about cichlids. It had all of a couple pages about Africans. I'm starting my first-ever African Lake Malawi tank and would like to get a good book I could use as reference and also with photos and profiles of different kinds. I've read here about Ad Konings. I looked up one of his books and fell on the floor to see $600-700 price. Neither the local Borders nor Barnes and Noble stock any cichlid books... pre-pay, pre-order. So, I don't want to waste my money on purchasing a book I know nothing about.

Any suggestions? Again, it must be affordable. No spending $100+ on a book for me.


----------



## jonathansruelas (Aug 28, 2010)

i have the lake malawi cichlids book from Mark Phillip Smith. but i use it more as a reference than my got to book. but its a good book none the less. good pics of species


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

$76.95 on www.cichlidpress.com.

Konings book has the pictures and names, but the info is about the fish in the wild and not about keeping them in aquariums.

I wanted the same as you when starting. I actually find the Library here has more of the specific information I wanted.


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Animal Planet Aquarium Care of Cichlids.

It is a nice book


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In my opinion, the Konings books are the best currently available.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

http://www.amazon.com/Malawi-Cichli...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284001339&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Malawi-Cichli...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284001339&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Nature-C...=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284001339&sr=8-9

http://www.amazon.com/Cichlid-Aquar...r_1_24?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1284001486&sr=8-24


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks. I put the 2007 4th edition by Ad Konings on my birthday wishlist for this month. I hope my sisters pay attention and get it for me.


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

DJRansome said:


> $76.95 on www.cichlidpress.com.
> 
> Konings book has the pictures and names, but the info is about the fish in the wild and not about keeping them in aquariums.


"Back to Nature Guide to Malawi Cichlids" is far more geared to Malawi cichlids in the aquarium environment, but it's more useful as a reference - it has great pictures and good bare-bones data. It is not exhaustive, however. If you're looking for a lot of information on specific species, this forum is one of the best places to look.

You could also check out http://www.cichlidae.com and http://www.africancichlidforum.com/

kevin


----------



## hcubed (Sep 3, 2010)

I wondered what the difference was between the two books of Konings listed. The Back to Nature one being more geared toward aquariums makes me tempted to consider it.

Thanks also for the links. Those are a couple I hadn't stumbled across yet.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

Malawi Cichlids in their natural habititat 4th edition FTW. I got it for $50 on Amazon.


----------



## larry.beck (Jul 31, 2009)

Which book, if any, is best at describing the specific physical characteristics we should look for in good quality "pure" cichlids?


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

I have both the _Malawi Cichlids in Their Natural Habitat_ 2nd and 4th editions.

They are great for daydreaming about the next tank or referencing when you are looking at a fish list from an online vendor with missing or questionable photos or help while following a thread here.

However, these books are not the kind of resource for the information you can find on these boards as to how to actually take care of a fish in a tank or its _true_ aggression level or behavior in a community.

IMHO, these boards will trump any static reference and the collective experience in the community will be your/my best resource for cichlid keeping for years to come.

Given that, if you can score a copy of _Malawi Cichlids in Thier Natural Habitat (any edition)_ - I would not turn it down if you really are into these fish; and if you are here reading this - well you are .


----------

